

ASK HN: Is there an iFixit for Software? - bluegene

For people who are not familiar with iFixit.com, it&#x27;s a site that tears down hardwares known for famous Apple product teardowns and publishes repair manuals. Is there a site that does something similar to open source software projects?
======
coreymgilmore
You could probably use a combination of Github (since you can see all the
source, hopefully with comments) and Stackoverflow for any questions you would
have.

